# Has anyone used Reel Weeds?



## Cando (Oct 14, 2006)

Reel Weeds are artificial weeds that you drop through holes to create structure around you while ice fishing. Has anyone seen or used these?


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Never used one but I have heard that they make a good camo for a underwater camera. :beer:


----------

